# Feindliche Übernahme eines Analoganschlusses durch Vodafone



## haudraufundschluss (6 Dezember 2016)

Das passiert bei mir derzeit im Bekanntenkreis:

Betroffen ist eine ältere Dame, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen recht dringend auf ihren Telefonanschluss angewiesen ist. Obendrein ist sie in einem Alter, in dem Anrufer sofort das schlimmste annehmen, wenn sie plötzlich die Meldung "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer" erhalten. Dabei geht es ihr - abgesehen von dem Ärger - eigentlich ganz gut.

Was ist passiert?
Im Oktober wurde bei der älteren Dame, Frau M, ein Herr eines Frankfurter Unternehmens vorstellig. In seinen Unterlagen hatte er den Ausdruck eines Focus-Artikels:
http://www.focus.de/digital/tarife/...-der-wechsel-auf-ip-telefonie_id_4931559.html

Er malte Frau M das Horror-Szenario irrsinniger Telefonkosten aus und überredete sie dazu, ihren Anschluss auf VoIP umzustellen. Frau M, langjährige Kundin der Telekom, hielt den Herrn deswegen auch für einen Mitarbeiter der Telekom. Wer sonst sollte über die Art ihres Anschlusses so gut Bescheid wissen? Diesen Irrtum korrigierte der Herr natürlich nicht.

Es handelte sich um einen windigen Provisionsjäger, der sich mit seiner Geschichte die Unterschriften von Frau M erschlich und damit einen Anbieterwechsel ihres Anschlusses veranlassen wollte. Ohne Anbieterwechsel gibt es eben keine Provision und so wurde Frau M ein Vodafone-Vertrag untergeschoben.

Ihrer Nichte erzählte Frau M, dass jemand von der Telekom da gewesen sei und ihr Anschluss demnächst umgestellt würde. Die Nichte schaltete recht schnell und veranlasste noch innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist und rechtzeitig vor Schaltungstermin den Widerruf aller Willenserklärungen und die hilfsweise Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung. Damit hätte der Spuk beendet sein können...

War er aber nicht:
Die Telekom schaltete den Anschluss ab, Vodafone übernahm die Rufnummer einfach trotzdem, aber die notwendige Hardware hat Frau M von Vodafone nicht mehr erhalten. Wer Frau M im ersten Monat nach der feindlichen Übernahme telefonisch erreichen wollte, erhielt aus dem Vodafone-Netz eine Nachricht, dass der gewünschte Teilnehmer derzeit nicht zu erreichen sei, er aber eine SMS erhalte. Nicht erreichbar war und ist der Teilnehmer tatsächlich nicht. Eine SMS erhielt er nie, weil ja die Hardware fehlte: Vodafone hat die Festnetznummer ins Mobilfunknetz geroutet und dort wäre sie über eine SIM-Card im passenden Endgerät, die Frau M nicht mehr erhalten hat, erreichbar gewesen.

Der Gesetzgeber hat sich das eigentlich ganz einfach gemacht und zu Gunsten des Verbrauchers in § 46 TKG den Rahmen für einen Anbieterwechsel gesteckt. Juristisch gesehen, hat der Widerruf ein Vertragsverhältnis (und eventuelle Vollmachten) beseitigt. Vodafone war auch nicht befugt, den Telekom-Anschluss von Frau M zu kündigen, geschweige denn die Rufnummer ins eigene Netz zu portieren.

Durch die widerrechtliche Übernahme ist Vodafone jetzt allerdings in der Rolle des abgebenden Anbieters, weil der Anschluss ja wieder zur Telekom zurück muss. Auch das wäre noch kein Beinbruch, weil der Gesetzgeber den abgebenden Anbieter so lange in der Leistungspflicht hält, bis der neue Anbieter den Ansdchluss innerhalb eines Kalendertages übernehmen kann.

Ich habe einen gefühlten Arbeitstag mit der Vodafone-Hotline verbracht: Zunächst wollte man nicht leisten, weil ja gar kein Vertragsverhältnis bestehe. Sobald ich darauf hingewiesen habe, dass die Leistungspflicht aus Gesetz und nicht aus Vertrag besteht, wurde ich in den meisten Fällen mit der Bitte kurz zu warten in den Beginn der Hotline-Hölle zurück geworfen. In zwei Fällen hat man mir eine Lösung des Problems und die Zusendung der notwendigen Hardware zugesagt. Passiert ist das allerdings nie. Stattdessen hat Vodafone eine Stornierung des Vertrags per Post bestätigt, obwohl der seit über einem Monat widerrufen war. Für Frau M sei damit alles erledigt...

Alles erledigt?
Vodafone kümmert sich weder um die Rückübertragung der Rufnummer zur Telekom, noch um die Versorgung von Frau M mit dem Telefonanschluss.

Deshalb blieb Frau M gar nichts anderes übrig, als sich selbst darum zu kümmern: Sie hat also die Telekom informiert, dass ihr Vertrag nicht durch Kündigung beendet ist und die Portierung der Rufnummer angestoßen.

Der letzte Stand: Eventuell kann die Rufnummer im Januar 2017 durch die Telekom wieder übernommen werden, weil Vodafone die Portierung derzeit blockiert. Damit ist dann aus der vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschriebenen Übernahme innerhalb eines Kalendertages ein Quartal geworden...


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Dezember 2016)

Vodafone wirbt zur Zeit extrem penetrant mit Postwurf-Flyern. Es ist alles so billig - billig - billig, solange man das Kleinstgedruckte nicht liest. Dort kann man dann tatsächlich erfahren, wie aus 6 Monaten billig dann recht teuer wird.


----------



## sascha (6 Dezember 2016)

Und der windige Vertreter ist für seine Methoden nicht zu belangen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Dezember 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> Und der windige Vertreter ist für seine Methoden nicht zu belangen?


Zumindest ist der strafrechtlich bedacht. Und was Betrug betrifft, hat er versucht, sich einen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen. Ich würde aber befürchten, dass sich das im Sande verläuft.

Die Vertragsunterlagen selbst weisen Vodafone als Vertragspartner aus und wenn die sich solcher Herrschaften bedienen, ist das deren Problem. Die waren zwischendurch auch dreist genug, auf den "Drittanbieter" zu verweisen und den Sachverhalt mit dem zu klären. Auf Schadensersatz könnte man Vodafone in Anspruch nehmen. Der Schaden durch den fehlenden Telefonanschluss lässt sich kaum beziffern. Allerdings erhält die Dame jetzt einen Neuanschluss bei der Telekom für 69,95€ und dann ist da noch die Differenz zwischen dem, was sie bei der Telekom bezahlt und was Vodafone von laut Gesetz zustehen würde. Mal schauen, was passiert.
.


----------



## Drummer (7 August 2017)

Weiss man wie das ausging ?
würde mich interessieren, weil ich einen ähnlichen Fall habe


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 August 2017)

Ja: Die Strafanzeige ist im Sande verlaufen und Vodafone hat sich letztendlich kaum bis nicht gerührt. Erst, als die Bundesnetzagentur eingeschaltet war, ging es mit der Rückabwicklung etwas schneller. Die Dame hat einen neuen Vertrag bei der Telekom, weil die den alten so nicht mehr im Angebot hatten. Die Kosten für den Neuanschluss hat die Telekom in den Folgerechnungen per Gutschrift wieder aufgerechnet. Letztendlich war sie nur froh, wieder unter ihrer Rufnummer erreichbar zu sein.


----------



## Hippo (9 August 2017)

Hier wäre es jetzt interessant zu erfahren was wäre wenn ...
... der behumbste Anschlußeigner gegenüber dem Anschlußdieb auf der "Wiedereinsetzung in den alten Stand" klagt und die TK sich weigert.
Gut - wenn die TK gleichwertige Leistungen zum gleichen Preis bietet gibts wenig Argumente. Aber was wenn der Neuvertrag z.B. 5€ mehr im Monat kostet ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 August 2017)

Sie hat den Anwalt in der Familie - Der hätte das undankbare Mandat auch übernommen, aber sie war einfach nur froh, ihre Telefonnummer zu behalten. Unterm Strich ist die Grundgebühr für den Anschluss jetzt höher, allerdings fallen die Gesprächsgebühren im Festnetz weg. Der Rechnungsbetrag dürfte sich im selben Rahmen wie vorher bewegen.


----------

